# Official OBT sighting thread



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I heard that the ONE has landed and roosting with the Egale. Can anyone confrim this


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I think it's like Sasquatch - lots of fuzzy pics but no hard proof.

Guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I do believe the Keg has proof of such a sighting......

Now the question is......who will defeat the ONE.....i have heard rumors Stash that OBT is willing to put up a Washington against one of those TOONIE'S......


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> I do believe the Keg has proof of such a sighting......
> 
> Now the question is......who will defeat the ONE.....i have heard rumors Stash that OBT is willing to put up a Washington against one of those TOONIE'S......


I will put up the tonnie that Stash will beat OBT


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Don't get me involved with cash bets. I only shoot for beers (or Cokes with one nameless girly man with the initials SM who doesn't LIKE beer... Mike's Hard Lemonade - PAH!. ukey: )

I do however expect that there may be one world-famous archer at this tournament who will probably shoot well, but lose points due to not knowing the rules...not a threat, just an eerie premonition.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Don't get me involved with cash bets. I only shoot for beers (or Cokes with one nameless girly man with the initials SM who doesn't LIKE beer... Mike's Hard Lemonade - PAH!. ukey: )
> 
> I do however expect that there may be one world-famous archer at this tournament who will probably shoot well, but lose points due to not knowing the rules...not a threat, just an eerie premonition.


Who is the archer? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I will put up the tonnie that Stash will beat OBT



and put up you will


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> and put up you will


Put up with what :noidea:
You imaging that you have a chance :der:


----------

